# Stuck In A Rut?



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2014)

Lately, when it comes to working on stuff in the shop, I seem to be in a bit or a rut or funk. I've got a few things I want to work on next, but don't know what I want to start with. I've got some in progress stuff that I'm having a hard time finding the motivation to work on and finish. I seem to be making more mistakes or overlooking more things than usual. (Don't worry about that affecting safety in my shop - I always use safe shop practices when working and if I start not thinking of safety, I always call it quits for the day.)

I've been extra stir crazy the last few days being at home more than usual because of the cold weather we're experiencing. Despite the fact that there have been other things I could or should have been doing around the house, Katy's sent me down to my shop a few times because she's seen me going stir crazy from being home so much. So, I've had extra shop time the last few days, but I really haven't accomplished much in that time, certainly nowhere near what I would have hoped to accomplish.

So, I'm kinda stuck in a shop rut/funk. Looking to try and get out of it so I can actually get stuff done and hopefully also get back to getting better about planning out my projects/steps. What do you guys do when you're stuck in a rut/funk when it comes to working in the shop?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 6, 2014)

Happens to us all. Seems like this time of year especially. Christmas shop time was all for specific pieces / orders where you had to find the right piece of wood to complete the piece. When I walk out and don't have a specific piece in mind is when I sometimes vapor lock. I will either grab a piece of wood that I want to work and decide what I can turn out of it - which usually works. If not I will just start prepping blanks. Cutting bowl blanks, HF blanks etc... It usually doesn't take long for me to get detracted and started on a project.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Clean it. Start tidying up and you'll find stuff you need make or do. Works me....
Or start drawing stuff up....even with crayons. It will brighten the mood. . :)

Look through old copies of shop notes? Stuff to make?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep, I think it happens to us all at some point . Scott has some great ideas IMO . Maybe look for a species you have not used before and give it a spin to see how it is to work with on the lathe, sanding, finishing , etc. I have a few things I have started on and put aside because I've gotten bored with them lol, but I know eventually I will get around to finishing them ( I hope ) . We have some talented wood workers here , and I plan on trying to duplicate some of their designs on things I have yet to attempt . The simple stuff that is lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm with the clean the shop idea. I find it kinda cleans my mind as well as let's me see what I may want to do to mess it up again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I think what I'm gonna do is finish cleaning up. (Because my shop space is small, I can't go long between cleanings and try to put things away at the end of the day, sometimes even in the middle of things.) Not much laying out to be put away, mostly sweep the floors and take out the trash.

What I really need is more storage, cabinets, drawers whatever. I've far exceeded the places I have to store things and when you open up drawers or my cabinet, stuff is piled on top of stuff (in an organized chaos manner) because I simply have no other place to store it. I know where everything is, but everything is not organized in a way that would contribute to good work flow. Need to come up with some money so I can build some more storage for the shop.

I think what I'll do next, after I clean the shop and maybe reorganize a few things, will be to make a list of the things I need and want to make, both shop related projects (jigs, etc) as well as other items (finished goods). Once I get a list made, whenever I'm in the shop, I'll look at the list and see what strikes me as something I'd like to work on and do that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep, clean the shop and tools, sharpen blades and tools, pull maintenance on machines, change filters. In general, prepare for the next big mess.

Ray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Right on man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2014)

I always plan to get a bunch done after christmas and usually accomplish nothing. I try to be working on a labor of love project to keep me motivated but it usually does not work. This year the bench but it sits. I will be drawn to it again when the creative juices flow again. Clean- that is a depressing thought - I would rather buy more wood and make a larger mess.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Patrude (Jan 6, 2014)

Right on; I agree with cleaning and making shop improvements. I have a fairly small shop, 2 car garage, and when I am lost as to what I can do I try to figure out anything that I can do to regain floor space. Last time I did it I gained back a good 30 square feet just by storing lumber up on racks. If I hit the wall and shop cleaning and organizing failes me I stop shop work and head for the woods with a good hand saw, backpack couple snacks and look for any downed wood I can salvage for future projects. Sometimes I find a peice that sparks a fresh idea for something different.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lola Ranch (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm with Mike on the shop cleaning issue, if you keep it too clean you won't want to mess it up. Having piles of wood around gets me to think about all the stuff I could make from it. So my RX for you is "buy more wood".

I recently brought home a trailer load of reclaimed fir beams from a warehouse fire. I had no idea what I was going to do with it all. Well as it came to pass I came up with all kinds of stuff to build with it. It was all rustic stuff due to the nature of the materials I was working with. The fir stash is nearly gone.........so I went and bought some more wood from Mike.......I was thinking I might try some tapered coopering segmented bowl turnings using the figured maple I got.

If you can't think of anything, practice your joinery. Sometime I just put a plank in the vise and tune up my hand planes to see how well I can surface the board by hand, or I might make a few dovetails for practice. Make some jigs. There are always things in the shop that need sharpening.

Try making your shop as comfortable as you can for yourself. If all else fails, go for a hike. Spending time with nature is a great way to get your creative juices working. I went skiing yesterday and now I have all these things in my head that I want to build. I don't know why that works but it does.

Bret

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input! Some really good ideas! I've also decided to rearrange the shop. I've added a number of things since the last time I rearranged it, and I think doing so will make it feel less cramped in there, especially since my shop space is roughly equivalent to a one car garage.



Lola Ranch said:


> If all else fails, go for a hike. Spending time with nature is a great way to get your creative juices working.



Bret, first off, Welcome to WB! I've enjoyed seeing your work that you've posted over on WWT; you do top notch work.

Secondly - I'd love to be able to go for a hike, or even a walk around the block. Unfortunately it's winter here in ND and we're in the middle of a cold snap. It's -17F right now and windy, with a windchill of -45F - that's cold even by ND standards. The few minutes I spent trying to get one vehicle started before giving up and trying the other one was long enough to be outside today!

Hmm, buy more wood? I just bought some nice maple from Mike and can't wait for it to arrive, but I think I'm going to try and convince my wife to let me stop in at the hardwood supplier when we're in Fargo in a few days. I like the joinery thing too - that's something I really need and want to learn. I just got a dovetail saw. Going to build a vise and attach it to one of my crappy benches. Want to learn to make dovetails. And having a vise will also allow me to have something to hold the wood so I can also start really trying to practice with and use hand planes. Your post got me thinking that I should also work on some new skills and skill builders!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 6, 2014)

A dear friend of mine is working up at Williston (near Minot) North Dakota. The last time we talked, she told me that the folks up there leave their cars running when the temps dip below -10  

We California kids have a hard time imagining that kind of cold!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2014)

Ask for a commission from a friend or family that has mentioned in the past they want you to make them a so & so but you never did, because you were too busy with all the creativity you had at the time. Commissions always kept me motivated - and sometimes on edge but in a good way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2014)

Mike - Yeah, when it dips down to about -10F it's very common to see lots of vehicles in parking lots, parking along the road, etc left running - and you know the keys are in them too because the remote start would eventually time out and shut off the vehicle! Haven't heard of anyone out in ND getting their vehicle stolen either because of leaving the keys in it to keep it running and warm during winter.

Kevin - a commission sounds like a good idea. Gonna clean, organize, and rearrange the shop, then work on a few smaller projects, then I'll look at doing a commission for someone. My mother-in-law has asked me to eventually build her a roll around kitchen island w/ a walnut top so they can rip out the too large for the space breakfast island, but I might seek out a smaller commission than that first. I think what has, in part, got me a little burnt out in the shop is a couple of larger projects that have taken waaaaaay longer than I ever anticipated, but one of those has recently been completed and another is not far from being done. Crossing a couple of those large projects off the list will be nice.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2014)

I like the long projects myself. I work on them in phases and do smaller stuff in between. The next big project I want to tackle is an adaption of Del Cover's viking hammock frame. . . . .






I've been wanting to do this for 2 decades since I first saw it and hope I can get started on it this year. The one I have been seeing in my head is much more Asian based on my time in Japan but somewhat similar in concept. So, not original idea but I have just always LOVED this piece. I have quite a few in the queue already so I cannot just start on it - I don't even have the timbers identitfied. I have never even attempted carving on that level. But my point is we can aim high and should. Unless I drop dead I know I will build the one in my head, I just have to keep knocking out all these must-do's. But go ahead and challenge yourself even if it seems like a fanciful dream - you might be surprised what you can accomplish.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2014)

Oooh, that'll be a sweet build whenever you do get a chance to build it.

I also like bigger projects - and the big sense of accomplishment that comes with finishing them. I'm looking forward to my MIL's kitchen island build, and have had a design floating around in my head since she first talked to me about it. I will, most likely, be starting on it by this summer, but want to take a break from larger stuff for a few months or so. I've really been wanting to try my hand at box making - especially after seeing the boxes that Mike and others have made recently - so I want to spend some time on that before I start tackling the next big project.

Man, this thread has been very helpful for me in getting myself thinking and motivated for stuff in the shop! Just talking about everything has really gotten the juices flowing and has gotten me thinking about what steps to take next. Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2014)

Box making is addicting. I never can stay with one exact design, they morph even when I try to make them the same because I am always unable to resist doing something "a little different than the last..."..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 6, 2014)

Kevin - that sure would look great made out of curly koa!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 6, 2014)

Would it help to know that you are not alone? "Blue Monday"....The most miserable day of the year....
http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/243706...-most-miserable-day-of-the-year#axzz2pdPsDHwQ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2014)

I tend to clean and organize when the funk hits. I also work on blank prepping and roughouts when I'm not able to focus on a single project. For small items like peppermills, I round the blanks between centers to speed the drying, and I've managed to kill several hours just rounding blanks between centers or coring bowl blanks. Organizing shop drawers, shelves, and cabinets is another way to spend a day when inspiration fails.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 6, 2014)

Kevin - THAT needs to be a build thread!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 6, 2014)

I get this way every few months , I usually go ahead and try something I've never done before. This week saw my first hollow vessels and those square bowls/platters. I may never make any more of them but the break lets me work on new skills.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lola Ranch (Jan 7, 2014)

Sprung, we are not getting the cold here in the Northwest. Yeah, sometimes its just too cold. We did have a cold snap a month back. I went skiing and it was -6 with a 25 mph wind. I only made one run.it was too cold. I went up again last Sunday and it was in the low 20's, perfect!

Sounds like you aregettig a handle on you motivation. 

Bret

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2014)

As I was working on this piece I kept thinking of this thread. I thought it was an excellent question Matt. Turns out this time that I actually used one of those pieces I screwed up on to get myself going again. 
This is a NIP piece that I started about 2 years ago. It fought me all the way. I learned that a screw chuck is not good to use on soft woods - that was mistake #1. Then I turned too thin at the bottom and made the inside bigger than the outside... That was #2. Then I turned too thin on the top and it split while drying. That was #3. I turned the split off and added a collar of Buckeye burl. Turned that too thin and chipped the edge... #4. Its been sitting in the shop waiting for that inspiration to hit. Mistake #4 happened after I re-engaged it Sunday. I refuse to lose...
This is after its second coat of BLO. Now if I can get past the buffer when it dries I think we can call it done!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 29, 2014)

Very sweet! I love that you refused to be beat!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 29, 2014)

Despite all the frustrations and setbacks you faced, that is an excellent piece, Scott! Without you telling us, I doubt any of us would have known the struggles you went through in bringing it to completion. Thank you for sharing those struggles! I think that seeing the struggles that even those who are very experienced in their realm of woodworking sometimes face helps us newbies in gaining motivation to keep pushing forward and to not give up - but to try and see setbacks, etc as a chance for design change or improvement or a learning opportunity and as an opportunity to build integrity.

Right now I am, thankfully, not stuck in a rut, but rather am trying to finish up a handful of projects before packing up my shop for a move. It's going to be a very looooong 3 or 4 months (hopefully only 3 or 4 months...) with my shop and wood all packed up in boxes while we pack, move, and get settled in. I might have to keep a few of my best/favorite pieces from my stash somewhere easily accessible so I can at least look at them from time to time... No woodworking, no new wood coming in, no tool purchases, no shop time for that long of a time will drive me INSANE, but hopefully it will fill me with creativity and drive to get into projects once I can get my shop up and going after we've settled in at the new place.

At least I'll have you fellow nuts here at WB to keep me going during that time!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2014)

NICE piece SCOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have not worked but a couple hours on my bench for a month- to much else going on. This weekend maybe I will finish the drawers and start the top- at least that is what I thought but alas- priorities- a sword for a 12 yr old beckons...................

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Despite all the frustrations and setbacks you faced, that is an excellent piece, Scott! Without you telling us, I doubt any of us would have known the struggles you went through in bringing it to completion. Thank you for sharing those struggles! I think that seeing the struggles that even those who are very experienced in their realm of woodworking sometimes face helps us newbies in gaining motivation to keep pushing forward and to not give up - but to try and see setbacks, etc as a chance for design change or improvement or a learning opportunity and as an opportunity to build integrity.
> 
> Right now I am, thankfully, not stuck in a rut, but rather am trying to finish up a handful of projects before packing up my shop for a move. It's going to be a very looooong 3 or 4 months (hopefully only 3 or 4 months...) with my shop and wood all packed up in boxes while we pack, move, and get settled in. I might have to keep a few of my best/favorite pieces from my stash somewhere easily accessible so I can at least look at them from time to time... No woodworking, no new wood coming in, no tool purchases, no shop time for that long of a time will drive me INSANE, but hopefully it will fill me with creativity and drive to get into projects once I can get my shop up and going after we've settled in at the new place.
> 
> At least I'll have you fellow nuts here at WB to keep me going during that time!



Great post Matt. Your absence from the shop will only fuel the desire. You will be a maniac when you get set back up! Where are you moving to?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks, Scott!

Right now it's looking like either southwest Minnesota or southeast Michigan. Right now leaning towards southwest Minnesota, but that decision hasn't been finalized yet. Still have more to explore and learn about the options that are before me/us.


----------

